#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE 2006 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO Electronics Engineers.

 Here you can download the solved GATE Electrical Engineering question paper for the year 2006.

 Cheers! :Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: GATE 2004 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering GATE 2003 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering GATE 2008 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering GATE 2005 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering GATE 2007 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering

----------


## Neha Pareek

I need solutions..means d way 2 solve d Questions...not d answer key...

----------


## pragyamishra

at present am unable to access net,,,, as am undergoing summer training in delhi in bel
as soon as i return to ma clg.... i'll try to post something significant..

----------


## SUPRITI

nice..........people here.........nice engg...!

----------

